# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Ποιον φθηνο παροχο για φορητοτητα του σταθερου?

## sotiris.bos

Καλησπερα!

Θελω να κοψω τον ΟΤΕ αφου εχω HCN για ιντερνετ αλλα η οικογενεια θελει και σταθερο.

Τους ειπα ΟΚ με την προυποθεση οτι δε θα καλουν αυτοι αλλα μονο για εισερχομενες.

Θελουμε να κρατησουμε το ιδιο νουμερο. Ουσιαστικα ψαχνω για τον πιο φθηνο παροχο απλα για να υπαρχει το τηλεφωνο στο σπιτι.

Επισης σκεφτηκα να παρω τηλεφωνο απο την HCN αλλα δε γνωριζω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα φορητοτητας, αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα γενικα με τα Fiber προγραμματα καθως και ποσο κοστιζει.
Εαν καποιος φιλος γνωριζει ας με ενημερωσει εαν θελει.

----------


## stelakis1914

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα φορητότητας αριθμού στην HCN και μάλιστα είναι δωρεάν. Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στην εταιρεία για περισσότερα.

----------


## sotiris.bos

> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα φορητότητας αριθμού στην HCN και μάλιστα είναι δωρεάν. Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στην εταιρεία για περισσότερα.


Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## stelakis1914

Όταν ολοκληρώσεις την φορητότητα, γράψε μας δυο λόγια για την διαδικασία που απαιτήθηκε, αν χρεώθηκες κάτι και αν σου έδωσαν άλλο εξοπλισμό.

----------

